# Sticky  Dominance/alpha/pack theory, why these approaches are outdated



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are a load of links to articles that explain why Dominance, Alpha and pack theories are no longer considered relevant to the domestic dog, and explain the alternatives.

Pack theory debunked 
https://positively.com/dog-training/myths-truths/pack-theory-debunked/

Outmoded notion of the alpha wolf by L. David Mech, watch the video too. Wolf News and Info - L. David Mech

Position Statement on the Use of Dominance Theory in Behavior Modification of Animals by American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior. http://avsabonline.org/.../positi.../dominance_statement.pdf

AVSAB Position Statement The Use of Punishment for Behavior Modification in Animals by American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior. http://avsabonline.org/.../Combined_Punishment...

The New Science Of Understanding Dog Behavior by John Bradshaw. http://www.npr.org/.../the-new-science-of-understanding...

Dog Behavior and Training - Dominance, Alpha, and Pack Leadership by VCA Animal Hospital. http://www.vcahospitals.com/.../dog-behavior-and.../4947

Dog Whispering in the 21st Century by Prescott Breeden. http://www.examiner.com/.../dog-whispering-the-21st-century

“Hey, have you heard the one about climate change and dog training?” by Emily Douglas. “Hey, have you heard the one about climate change and dog training?” | The Unexamined Dog

Why Won't Dominance Die? by David Ryan. Why Won't Dominance Die? | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors

Hey, Old School Dominance Theory: School’s Out! by Nicole Wilde. https://wildewmn.wordpress.com/.../hey-old-school.../

Dominance Vs. Unruly Behavior by Sophia Yin. http://www.apdt.com/petowners/articles/docs/Yin_MA09.pdf

What To Do If You Think Your Dog Is “Dominant” by Eric Brad. LIFE AS A HUMAN â€“ What To Do If You Think Your Dog Is â€œDominantâ€�

If You're Aggressive, Your Dog Will Be Too by University of Pennsylvania, Herron et al. Help Page -- ScienceDaily

Related articles:
Thank your dog for growling by Leah Roberts. Thank your dog for growling - Orlando Dog Training and Behavior | Examiner.com


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great Article! We should Sticky this!


----------

